# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Nick, Kyliie, Platts bombshell coming????

## owenlee4me

Ben Price (Nick Tilsley) was on This Morning TV week leading up to Christmas, and he said that a bombshell story involving him is about to begin in 2013, but was very very secretive, but he was determined to remain stumn!
He certainly made it look like a mega story line, so what is it to be?Well, as it always is in soapland,  :Wal2l:  they copy each others storylines, and currently in Enders a story has started involving Joey and Lauren's love for each other, (they are cousins, fathers being brothers) and Corra is bound to do the same or smiliar story line: :Thumbsdown: 

Is it, that Nick is the half brother of Kylie? is it that Kylie is actually his half sister? :Ponder:  how i hear you ask

Nick's dad Brian was a notorious womansier and maybe he had a fling with Kylie's mother (Kylie was born in 1887, Brian Tilsley died in 1989)

So to sum up, Nick born 1980, Kylie born 1987, Brian dies 1989, so it is possible, that Kylie is not the true daughter of her abusive father (who non of the viewers have seen) but the daughter of Brian?

If this is the intended story, then the fall out is massive, Nick has slept with his half sister!
and Gail will be mortified when she finds out that Kylie is the B****rd child of her ex husband!

Hate to say it, but will be compulsive viewing :Wub: [/FONT]

----------


## parkerman

> Kylie was born in 1887


She wears well!  :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

> She wears well!


And still fertile

----------


## alan45

> She wears well!


And still fertile

----------


## owenlee4me

ha ha, well spotted, she must be a real treasure!!

----------


## deadlydave

has the seal finally been broken??? lol

----------

